# Youngest age you have buthcered



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

So, butchering at say 5 mos on out is a Chevon, right. The Hispanics like Cabritto, younger. How old is a kid when this is done? 

I just read that some breeders will take one of a triplet and butcher it so mama can raise only twins, but it didn't say the age the kid was. How young have you butchered?


----------



## DPW (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Youngest afe you have buthcered*

A vet friend of ours has had a goat barbeque on her birthday for years. She asked to come over and buy one from us. We told her that our little boys were only 3 months old. About to be weaned. She said "perfect." 
We sold her two. She butchered them herself and grilled whole quarters on a Weber grill using a hot pepper dry rub. WOW! May have been the best meat I've ever had.
Although the meat is delicious at this age there's not much of it. A goat that weighs 40 lbs will give you a hanging weight of around 25 lbs. Remove the bone and you end up with about 10lbs of meat.
According to one of my books on meat goats some ethnic populations prefer goats as small as 20-25 lbs for certain holidays.


----------



## goatboat (Oct 28, 2010)

I've never butchered before (other then ducks, chickens ect.) but I'm worried my husband and I are going to get attached to a buckling intended for meat and we won't be able to do the job.

First buckling we get we plan on having "newborn kid" for dinner... or a snack  However it works, but mainly because I want to see that WE CAN do it! It's more about getting the nerve then being practical, but since it will be our first goat butcher, I figure it'll be the easiest way to get our feet wet. 

I'm not sure, but I imagine it should be super tender though. If there is much at all. If it's so skimpy looking that I think it'll be a huge was I may try to raise it up, but if I think I can get a small meal out of it I am certainly going to try.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww Goatboat if you can just think about sweet tender meat ever time you look at him. Some folks name them Chops, Stew etc.
We just had some done. They ranged from 5 & 20 mo to 2yrs. 
Once they are dispatched they are no longer who they were.

Youngest we've done is 3mos no not alot of meat but so tasty!
Technically cabrito is a milk fed only kid.


----------

